# stupid movies



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

i think i hate watching movies where the ending is the typical movie ending, everything turns out okay, guy gets the girl, or he becomes famous etc... you get the point

i watch those movies and im like yeaaaaa! i want to be just like that, than i realize i cant be right now because i have shitty dp, and the second i stop the watching the movie, i just want to go jump off a cliff.

i really just want to see a movie where the ending is depressing as all hell, no happy ending

how about everyone else?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't mind either. There are plenty of movies that end with horrific scenes where absolutely nothing is solved, or where things are just left in the air. In some ways that is satisfying because you feel it is most true to life.

But often we need to see stories where the guy gets the girl, the guy whos life falls apart pieces it back together, and so on and so forth.

Its escapism to a certain extent - but sometimes life works out like that. We can dream.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

i wish my life worked out like the movies, than life would just be great, sometimes it starts to look and sound like a movie, and than the ending comes, and there is no happy ending, just falling a part, like glass shattering down in front of you, and usually it never picks itself back up, i just have to start from scratch, which is the goddamn position i am right now


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

I get the same feeling! I'm watching a movie or a tv series or reading a book and it ends all perfect like... and I get depressed.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

There's a difference between movies and real-life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't get engrossed in movies or much TV either, I don't watch much TV infact because I know it isn't real, I know that they are acting. I die laughing when I hear people discussing soap operas etc as though they are really happening or when a sad episode is on and they cry! They cry...for fucks sake. TV sends people to sleep, I say throw away your TV...burn it, smash it up.
It pisses me off because there is enough suffering in the world already and these people..pretend to suffer...WHY? I have never understood it. Like get real.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I love television and films. Dialogue on well written productions is so more 'real' than the real life equivalents. I have a thing where I will have in my mind how a conversation should go (the clever answers, responses, and jokes from all involved) and when it doesn't happen like that I am always disappointed. Scripts can be written with so much more care than natural dialogue can, and as such good productions just seem more real. My favourite example is Aaron Sorkin who always has excellent dialogue in his films and tv shows, and I can't help but think if real life was as interesting I might snap out of the DP. If you're not sure try watching the funeral scene in West Wing: Two Cathedrals (You tube), the I Am God scene from Malice (also on youtube), and both the you can't handle the truth scene and the scenes between tom cruise and the newspaper stand guy in A Few Good Men. If life were as well written as that, then it would be too interesting to worry about DP.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Yay Aaron Sorkin haha - Am currently obsessively re-watching The West Wing after going through Studio 60 recently. Fantastic show.

I'm with you Do.I - TV and film are great and offer an awesome escape. Films can be so powerful for me. Sometimes I feel I relate more to characters in movies than I do with people in real life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Sometimes I feel I relate more to characters in movies than I do with people in real life.


Exactly, but doesn't that tell you something?

You all want to live your life to a script, that's boring not interesting, wheres the spontaneity?

Sure it's safer I suppose.

Life is as interesting as you make it, that can't happen if you're watching TV and sending your brains to sleep.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Sometimes I feel I relate more to characters in movies than I do with people in real life.


I'm with you there. I've always identified with characters in TV. On the West Wing it was Josh. Clever but makes mistakes when he gets cocky, and is far more stressed than anyone else. Friends it was Chandler, using humour as a defence mechanism, and awful with girls. Studio 60, Danny Trip has the job I want....

Oh and I have TWW Studio 60 and Sports Night box sets, and have watched them all repeatedly, I get something new out of them every time. It always offers some new idea that really makes you think.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Spirit said:


> You all want to live your life to a script, that's boring not interesting, wheres the spontaneity?


It's not that I want to live my life to a script, its that I wish life was as interesting as a well written script (if that makes sense). Life as it is is dull and monotonous, the single biggest characteristic of my DP is my lack of motivation, and that is because nothing seems interesting enough to motivate me. Films can be so much more interesting because so much more care has been taken to create it.

As for sending our brains to sleep, I would disagree. It is just about watching the right programmes. I was fairly conservative, or at least a liberal conservative, but the West Wing and Studio 60 has managed to make me really think about my views, it has changed a number of them, and it has similarly strengthened others. I grant you that a lot of television and films are bad, the ones that do not attempt to challenge us, spark our creativity, but merely try to appeal to the worst in us should be ignored. However there are programmes and films that can really challenge your nature, and your views. They can make you think about who you really are. Television like that should be watched by as many people as possible. People often say television is bad, and we should get back to books; but television is the next stage, it doesn't have to be a reduction in intellect, it can be more intelligent, and more inspiring.

(If you hadn't noticed I am trying to pursue a career in screen production.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Do.I said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > You all want to live your life to a script, that's boring not interesting, wheres the spontaneity?
> ...


Then why not just make your life more interesting? I think life is fascinating and very interesting. I never get bored of it, there's always something new to learn about or do. Once upon a time I did think life was boring and monotonous but that was because I was half living/half dead like the other 98 percent of the population. Just going along with daily drill of things, not finding out who I was or what I wanted. You write your own script.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Spirit, if you read my update (you were too quick off the mark, you will see television helps me discover who I am, and strengthen it. It is not about television being good or bad, it is about what television you watch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Fair enough but I won't change my views simply because you are persueing a career in screen production. 
You do make a good point though, some television can help people to challenge their view of themselves and the world and can educate us. I do watch some Television, once in a blue moon if it's interesting, just not mind numbing crap. I still find real life much more interesting, so my view on that still stands.

I wasn't to quick, you edited, I didn't know you wasn't finished.  Anyway gotta go, goodnight.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I mean I was too slow. I wouldn't expect you to change your views because of my career aspirations, it was the other stuff that you have somewhat agreed with that is making me pursue a career in screen production. Anyway, you're right, I should be trying to make my life more interesting, it is that side that is driving my interest in Politics, my desire to get the effort up to learn how to surf (even if badly) by Easter, and to get back into sailing.

Anyway, you've made my night. If there is one thing that can get me motivated, it is an intelligent person who disagrees with me (why I started watching the West Wing). Now that is what can really make you challenge who you are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, well I'm glad that ended well. :mrgreen:

I like it when people disagree with me and challenge me too, it adds a little spice to the pot, you know. 
I admit, I do stir a little and fan the fuels of debate. Sometimes I just say things to see what happens next but I never mean any harm, I only wish to motivate people even if they hate me for it.
I can tell you are very intelligent yourself and with your attitude I'm sure you could do anything you wanted. Good luck with attaining your chosen career. :wink:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Thanks, well I'm glad that ended well. :mrgreen:
> 
> I like it when people disagree with me and challenge me too, it adds a little spice to the pot, you know.
> I admit, I do stir a little and fan the fuels of debate. Sometimes I just say things to see what happens next but I never mean any harm, I only wish to motivate people even if they hate me for it.
> I can tell you are very intelligent yourself and with your attitude I'm sure you could do anything you wanted. Good luck with attaining your chosen career. :wink:


Thanks. I'm quite similar in that respect. In my politics seminars at uni I very often take the unpopular side just to make things more interesting. I spent one seminar adamantly arguing that women shouldn't be paid as much as men, but then realised at the end that maybe the girls didn't realise I was just playing Devils Advocate so had to go up to each of them to clear things up.


----------



## FinnG (Nov 25, 2008)

Eric said:


> i think i hate watching movies where the ending is the typical movie ending, everything turns out okay, guy gets the girl, or he becomes famous etc... you get the point
> 
> i watch those movies and im like yeaaaaa! i want to be just like that, than i realize i cant be right now because i have shitty dp, and the second i stop the watching the movie, i just want to go jump off a cliff.
> 
> ...


I have one for you, 'Into the Wild' directed by Sean Penn. Watch it if you can, I think it will appeal to people here, that is, the path the main character chooses, based on a true story 8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Into The Wild is one of the best movies ever made. Along with The Boondock Saints, Donnie Darko, Numb (yes) The Descent, The Hills Have Eyes, Mulholland Drive, and Pineapple Express. And Die Hard. and My Summer of Love. And The Ultimate Gift. And The Notebook. And Hostel. and Blackballed. and Halloween and Super Troopers. and Almost Famous. and Zero Hour and Elephant and Ken Park.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> Inzom wrote:
> and Pineapple Express.


I hated that movie! The script was all over the place and didn't fit well together for me.



> Inzom wrote:
> And The Notebook.


High five! I do agree with you here. That movie is the best in my opinion. Nicholas sparks does come up with the greatest stories!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

OOOH SO HAPPY! role models is a badass stupid movie.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

but seriously. movies for people with dpds. i suggest the following. "Go" , "The Big Nothing" , "captain Ron" and seriously "role models"
i mean its a great hard look at how friendship really does make a huge difference. you just have to accept that someone really cares about ya.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah "Rolemodels" was awesome.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

--


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

One of the worst movies to watch while suffering dp in my opinion is Click with Adam Sandler. Omg that movie sent me into a panic. The whole time slipping away and missing out on life made my mind go nuts. I really don't recommend this movie from my experience.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

the worlds best-worst movies according to me have to be:

1) The attack of the killing tomatoes (and sequel)
2) Bad taste
3) Plan 9
4) Dune
5) Most Bollywood movies
6) Cry baby
7) HAirspary
8) Charly and a half
9) Vampires
10) Leprechaun


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Scylla, you've missed out all of Steven Seagal's films.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Do.I* Being from the UK you must have seen "Skins" and "The Inbetweeners" now that is some excellent writing. Skins is a mindblowingly good drama, and The Inbetweeners is mindblowingly funny, One of the few shows that make me laugh.

And ofcourse, Twin Peaks. David Lynch is a mastermind.


----------

